# Does anyone get a birch box or glambag?



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 12, 2012)

If you don't know what these are I will explain.  For $10 a month, including shipping, you get 4-5 beauty samples.  I get my 4th birch box this month.  It includes bath and beauty items.  I have gotten face scrub, nail polish, lotion, hair products, perfume vials, face cream, you get the idea.  All samples/deluxe samples.  It is a fun thing to look forward to for a product junkie like me.  I just signed up for a myglam bag, which is make-up only.  I won't get one til Feb.  I hadn't heard of these til I signed up.  An interesting concept for certain.  I am not sure how long I will do it for.  I order a lot from Sephora and I get samples and some sort of free thing every time I order.  So if I put the money into that, I get product and samples.

https://www.birchbox.com/

http://www.myglam.com/


----------



## SoapyD (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been a Birchbox subscriber for about 9 months now, and at first I loved it, and thought it was really fun.  Lately, though, I've been thinking about cancelling.  I don't wear a lot of makeup, and since I've started soaping and making a lot of my own skin care products I'm getting more and more samples of stuff I don't need and would never buy.  I've got another box on the way right now, and I'll decide after that if it's something I want to keep doing.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 12, 2012)

I am on another board where everyone compares what they get.  Since boxes are different.  They shipped my box after people had already gotten theirs!  grrrr!  I know I am not getting the Stila eyeliner, which I totally would have used.  I am bummed about that.


----------



## SoapyD (Jan 13, 2012)

My box hasn't arrived yet but it shows on the website what is in it, and I'm getting the eyeliner, but no idea what color it's going to be!  The only makeup I use is on my eyes, so that's good, but I'm also getting a couple of skin care products, which I'll end up giving away because I make my own now.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 14, 2012)

I am totally jealous!  I want that eye liner.     I am getting the Algenist, which is very expensive stuff.  I have a line of skin care, which I finally found, that actually helps my acne.  So I don't dare try anything else.  I wish they would do an eye cream.  I need that, lol.  Maybe I need to update my beauty profile.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2012)

this sounds so fun! right up my alley. I love sephora and ulta but I don't wear a ton of different makeup so samples would be perfect. thanks for sharing!

edit: omg the birchbox site has a waiting list! well... I am on it now


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2012)

soapy gurl, what are you using for acne? dying to know - everything I've used that actually works dries my skin out terribly!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 17, 2012)

I am using ClickR, I found it a few months ago and it is fabulous.  It does not cause dryness.  I am in my 30's and my skin is normal, not oily.  I use the Diamond Dust Polisher, which is a serum and the Stop-Time night cream.  I have the day cream too, but it isn't summer so I don't need a sun screen.  Sephora just stopped carrying it, which really bummed me out, but here is there web-site.  I am waiting to see who sells it besides their website.

http://clckr.com/

I also added a prescription lotion, clindamiacin.  It is in-expensive, $36 without insurance.  Cheaper than the ClickR!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunny, I can send you a friend invite for Birch Box.  I don't know if it will do anything to get you a box faster, but it will get me points.    Just PM me your email address.  Maybe the invites get priority?

Here is a link to the items they sent out for January.  I sill don't have my box, but I got a perfume sample, nail polish, soap, Algenist and granola.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/january-box?limit=all


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2012)

granola? haha

yay, okay, I'll pm you.

edit: that clickr is PRICEY! I am gonna search for reviews and see if it works for most people - if it does, it might be worth the price!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 19, 2012)

Clickr is pricey.  You won't find reviews, they were exclusive to Sephora and last year was their first year.  When I decided to buy it the cream has about 25 ratings, overall it was 4.8 out of 5, so really good.  The serum was less, 4ish stars.  It is still available on Sephora at half price!

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml ... inate=true


----------

